# RNG - Range River Gold



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

Hi all, I was searching through stocks tonight and I came across RNG, I noticed that there was no thread about RNG and so I thought I'd start one up. Ive included a graph with some details on it, which I will post at the end.

Basically what grabbed my attention for RNG - at the time i was searching for stocks between 5c and 15c - was that it seemed to have a consistent trading range - for the last couple of months and that trading range was becoming tighter, and there was now bollinger band squeeze.

Upon looking at the 1yr chart its evident its come down alot in price, but maybe in the short term, purely of the graphical analysis, it could be an alright buy.

I know not much of the company fundamentals, but here is a link to their Indee Gold Project in the Pilbara Region of WA

http://www.rangeriver.com.au/docs/indee/overview.html

There is a good company PDF presentation here, Its a good read and shows some other things they are doing arounf australia.







Does anyone here hold RNG ? Past Experiences with RNG ? what they think the future holds etc.. ?


----------



## adambosso (14 September 2007)

*Re: RNG - Range River Gold Limited*

RNG posted their main report with a loss of about 15 million dollars last year..
Anyone have any knowledge with this company about there projects and how they are doing this year.
thanks


----------



## explod (14 September 2007)

*Re: RNG - Range River Gold Limited*



adambosso said:


> RNG posted their main report with a loss of about 15 million dollars last year..
> Anyone have any knowledge with this company about there projects and how they are doing this year.
> thanks




Have not checked them for awhile but it is one that Owen Heggarty of Oxiana has considerable interest in.  I think the potential for their gold fields look promising, but again have not checked for awhile.  Had just done sufficient to put on a watch list for a buy when they move on vol


----------



## Trader Paul (19 November 2007)

Hi folks,

RNG ..... positive cycle expected this week, around 20112007 ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## explod (7 May 2008)

Interesting recovery of this since Heggarty indicated he was stepping aside from the amalgam of OXR and ZFX.    Some larger buyers very subtly soaking the stock on a steady rise.

I have always had a feel for the Vic gold fields, being from that area and descended from the 1860 diggers.  Owen is on the board and just maybe he has a penchant too.

A long shot but thought it worth a mention.


----------



## explod (13 May 2008)

Announced yesterday that they had signed a minute of understanding with a Chinese Company.   Chart says it all


----------



## explod (7 May 2009)

Yen just when my provider ws changing and did not get into the tipping comp this month.   100% this month.   Cant complain getting in at .014 now .026


----------



## explod (26 August 2009)

Results out today at Mount Morgan encouraging and production aim last quarter 09.   

depth about 30 to 100 metres and average grades 40 g/t au


----------



## Peanut (26 August 2009)

Announcement today certainly sparked some price action - hit a high of 3.3c before closing on its low for the day at 2.1

Further drilling results to come


----------



## lazyfish (26 August 2009)

explod said:


> Results out today at Mount Morgan encouraging and production aim last quarter 09.
> 
> depth about 30 to 100 metres and average grades 40 g/t au




I think the average is much lower than that. This is just what they choose to release (i.e. intervals with > 1g/ton). Out of the 7 holes drilled, RC16 is of much lower grade and another two (RC12 and RC17 I think) were not even reported (<1g/ton for entire interval). If you take a look at the map RC12 not returning anything is quite troubling...


----------



## bowman (27 August 2009)

Peanut said:


> Announcement today certainly sparked some price action - hit a high of 3.3c before closing on its low for the day at 2.1
> 
> Further drilling results to come




Interesting timing of announcements yesterday.

First the announcement of positive drilling results, then later on an announcement of the issue of 152.4M shares @ 1.6c to 'sophisticated' investors on the 25th.

Can I assume those 152.4M shares were available for trading yesterday?

If so, I reckon some of those sophisticated investors took some easy profits yesterday all the way down to 2.1.

Very weak sp again today.


----------



## BESBS Player (16 September 2009)

Decided to take the plunge on this one after reading about the article in The Age on Monday.
I jumped out of HZN to get into OEX and RNG over the last couple of days.

It might sound simplistic but there is some similarlity between RNG and GMR when I bought it at 3.8c.

* RNG raising cash at present (cash is vital in this market)
* potential exploration coming up (hopefully before end of this year)
* Getting media attention
* While GMR was only 30% higher than the capital raising price at the time (RNG is closer to 60%), RNG has potentioal production very near.
* Importantly, both have a history of higher SPs - another feature that I like.

Holding RNG at 2.8c ave.


----------



## BESBS Player (21 September 2009)

Finished selling RNG today. I hoped that the final group might get lucky and see a small SP spike today but to no avail.

Bought in at 2.8c, out at 4 c ave. Guess 40% profit for one week is fine but still made an error holding into today. 

Moved funds to OEX as a potential BESBS play.


----------



## BESBS Player (22 September 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> Finished selling RNG today. I hoped that the final group might get lucky and see a small SP spike today but to no avail.
> 
> Bought in at 2.8c, out at 4 c ave. Guess 40% profit for one week is fine but still made an error holding into today.
> 
> Moved funds to OEX as a potential BESBS play.




RNG jump today on news...sometimes you just have to smile and move. Still happy with 40% profit but would have liked more if I had sold today!


----------



## Crom (2 April 2010)

This thread has been quiet for a while, but with the capital raising and share placement over, I believe the price might be in for some upside!

There has been no shortage of good announcements, and it is now producing.

If I had enough posts under my belt, I would have entered RNG in the tipping comp.


----------



## explod (14 September 2010)

About to hot up I think crom, latest announcement from tennament in WA of fair grades up to a metre from surface and larger area than earlier anticipated.


----------



## explod (15 September 2010)

We have what I consider to be an outstanding breakout on the chart.  Of course the gold sector is hot and we have just received good news on the company front.

These are the main ingedients that I look for.   I have it in the stock tipping so will not post on the breakout thread as it would be seen as ramping.

Cheers to all holders.


----------



## remember who (28 October 2010)

Hey explod
What are your thoughts regarding the *Brilliant* announcement today?

Maiden JORC resources confirmed ..... Ahhhh Beautiful words
Cheers


----------



## explod (28 October 2010)

remember who said:


> Hey explod
> What are your thoughts regarding the *Brilliant* announcement today?
> 
> Maiden JORC resources confirmed ..... Ahhhh Beautiful words
> Cheers




We should not be surprised and the action today indicates it was factored in, note the very big rise on volume when it was muted in September.  

This has been a little favourite of mine for a long time now.  They have tennements over a lot of interesting bits of dirt around the country and as the gold price continues to rise we will see many good at surface projects that will add to the share price of RNG.


----------



## remember who (28 October 2010)

explod said:


> We should not be surprised and the action today indicates it was factored in, note the very big rise on volume when it was muted in September.
> 
> This has been a little favourite of mine for a long time now.  They have tennements over a lot of interesting bits of dirt around the country and as the gold price continues to rise we will see many good at surface projects that will add to the share price of RNG.




Thank you for responding and Yes I agree, I'm sure we will chat again here.
Cheers


----------

